# Documents Checklist for FLR Spouse Visa Extension



## tlfy1979 (Dec 27, 2017)

Dear all, 

I am new to the forum. Thanks to everyone. I learned a lot through it. We are currently preparing documents for my husband’s FLR spouse visa extension, his current visa is from Nov to Aug 2018. We plan to make application via post in mid of July (one month before the expiry date). I will really appreciate it if you could give your advice on below docs checklist 

-	FLR M Form
-	Joint letter of Introduction
-	Original Passport for applicant 
-	Passport copy for sponsor 
-	Premium Service payment notification
-	IHS Payment notification
-	Passport photos (as per guidance notes) 
-	Marriage Certificate
-	English Language test certificate
-	Birth certificate for our son 

Me Sponsor Financial
-	6 months official Bank Statements
-	6 months payslips 
-	Letter from company HR confirming permanent job position with salary 

Accommodation
-	Property Deed 
-	Mortgage certificate 

Proof of address

Feb 2016 GP registration Letter (applicant)
March 2016 Council Tax bill (spouse) 
July 2016 E.on bill (applicant)
Oct 2016 Mortgage confirmation letter from Woolwich (spouse)
Jan 2017 HM Letter (applicant)
Jan 2017 HM Letter (spouse)
April 2017	Thames Water bill (spouse)
June 2017	N Power bill (applicant)
Aug 2017 HM Letter (spouse)
Sep 2017 Natwest Bank statement (online copy stamped and signed by the bank) (joint) 
Nov 2017 Welcome letter from Vodafone for Broadband (applicant)
Jan 2017 Hospital letter for appointment (spouse)
Jan 2018 Hospital letter for appointment (applicant)
April 2018	Lloyds bank statement (applicant)
June 2018	HSBC bank statement (spouse) 

Again, thank you all for your kind help and advice. Looking forward to your comments.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Letter of introduction is unnecessary, you've already been vetted for a spouse visa so there's really no reason to include it with your extension

It's really quite a lot of correspondence. But overall very good, I hope it goes very smoothly for you


----------



## tlfy1979 (Dec 27, 2017)

Thank you clever-octopus. I wasn't sure if the proof address is good enough. I have my fingers crossed!


----------



## Shir12 (Apr 10, 2018)

*Shirley*

Hi,
I just sent my application for 2nd extension for spouse visa I guess now the wait start. I posted it on 27.03.18 and it was received on 28.03.18. I didn’t do the online application but instead the pdf form.
I haven’t heard anything yet.


----------



## kcos444 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi Shirley,

I hope you're well. I was wondering whether you have received a response yet. 

I am just about to apply to renew my spousal visa and am deciding whether I want to pay the extra 500 for the in person appointment or just apply regularly. I am travelling in July for a week so will need my passport then, and I will be sending in my application first week of May (visa expires end of May). 

Also, for anyone who would know, my husband and I are coming in with savings (over £62,500) rather than income. And we have bought a home recently as well, using cash (not mortgage). Would the property deed be enough for the accommodation? And, would official bank statements covering 6 months be enough for the financial requirement (because it's savings rather than income)?

Thank you!

Kelly


----------



## Shir12 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi Kelly,
I haven’t heard anything yet. I’m still waiting for the biometric letter to give fingerprints, the wait itself is stressful. Apparently for FLR(M) there are big delays I wish I had gone for the premium application. If you have the extra fund and are confident enough with your application may be go for it.


----------



## Shir12 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi Kelly,
Just to let u know I got my biometric enrolment letter this afternoon and it was dated 16.04.18


----------

